# Sevlet, jsp und JavaBean



## Vulkano (4. Nov 2018)

ich verzweifele an der folgenden Aufgabenstellung, welches ich von der Uni gestellt bekommen habe, weil ich ein blutiger Anfänger in JavaEE bin:

Nach der Einführung des Konzepts Java Bean (Beispiel für SW - Komponente) in der LV beginnen Sie mit der Implementierung einer kleinen Mehrwertsteuerberechnung als Java Bean. Dazu übergeben Sie als Zahl den Nettopreis eines Artikels und als String/Character den Mehrwertsteuersatz mit den Optionen V, H, R. Das Ergebnis ist der zu berechnende Bruttobetrag, der durch folgende Mehrwertsteuersätze festgelegt ist: V:=19%, H:=7%, R:= 5%. Setzen Sie nun die beiden folgenden Szenarien um: 

*Szenario 1:* Implementieren Sie ein geeignetes Java Servlet, das die Java Bean aufruft. Sie rufen das Servlet über eine selbsterstellte eigene HTML-Seite auf. 

*Szenario 2: *Implementieren Sie eine geeignete Java Server Page, die die Java Bean unter Nutzung von JSP Standard Actions wiederverwendet. Rufen Sie über die JSP-Seite dann Ihre Bean auf.

Ich brauche dringend Hilfe, da ich seit einer Woche versuche diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Bitte löst diese Aufgabe für mich, damit ein nachvollziehen kann wie genau der Code bei so einer Aufgabenstellung aussieht. Mein Problem ist noch nie gesehen zu haben wie ein Servlet, Bean und ein JSP überhaupt miteinander kommunizieren.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## mihe7 (4. Nov 2018)

Vulkano hat gesagt.:


> Ich brauche dringend Hilfe [...] Bitte löst diese Aufgabe für mich


Du erkennst das Problem?



Vulkano hat gesagt.:


> da ich seit einer Woche versuche diese Aufgabe zu lösen


Was hast Du denn schon versucht?



Vulkano hat gesagt.:


> Mein Problem ist noch nie gesehen zu haben wie ein Servlet, Bean und ein JSP überhaupt miteinander kommunizieren.



Wenn man in Google nach "servlet bean example" (ohne Anführungszeichen) sucht, erhält man als erstes Ergebnis https://examples.javacodegeeks.com/enterprise-java/servlet/java-servlet-bean-example/

Wenn man in Google nach "jsp bean example" (ohne Anführungszeichen) sucht, erhält man als erstes Ergebnis https://www.tutorialspoint.com/jsp/jsp_java_beans.htm


----------



## Vulkano (5. Nov 2018)

Die habe ich auch gefunden gehabt, allerdings weiß ich dennoch nicht wie in dieser Aufgabenstellung die Syntax genau aussieht, wenn es um die Kommunikation bei einer Berechnung geht. Wo genau implementiert man die Rechnung der MwSt? Soll das in der Bean als Methode oder im JSP implementiert werden? Wie geht hier genau die Syntax?

Mit meinen erfolglosen versuchen wollte ich euch nicht verwirren, deswegen habe ich was ich versucht habe zu implementieren weggelassen.


----------



## mihe7 (5. Nov 2018)

Vulkano hat gesagt.:


> Wo genau implementiert man die Rechnung der MwSt? Soll das in der Bean als Methode oder im JSP implementiert werden?


Das steht doch in der Aufgabenstellung:


Vulkano hat gesagt.:


> Nach der Einführung des Konzepts Java Bean (Beispiel für SW - Komponente) in der LV beginnen Sie mit der Implementierung einer kleinen Mehrwertsteuerberechnung als Java Bean.



Heißt: vergiss erst einmal Java EE und schreib einfach eine Java Bean, mit der die Mehrwertsteuerberechnung durchgeführt werden kann.


----------

